# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Embalse de El Pasteral, 28-05-2013

## perdiguera

Camino de Susqueda me paré en el embalse de El Pasteral, embalse creado a principios del siglo pasado para aprovechar el salto de agua para la producción de energía eléctrica.

Hoy en día aparte de ése fin primero sirve para derivar agua hacia el acueducto Ter-Llobregat, sistema que abastece a gran parte de la provincia de Barcelona.

Parece que el nombre del embalse viene de la zona donde se ubica: el paso del alto Ter, en catalán vendría a ser algo así como el pas-Ter-alt.

Aquí van una serie de imágenes.

El río, los puentes y la presa


El transformador y la salida de las líneas






La toma de aguas del sistema Ter-Llobregat



Restos de alguna vieja construcción con una tubería novísima, en el margen izquierdo



Cuatro del embalse.

----------


## zzeplinispire

El agua es la vida ¡miremos por ella!

----------

